# 07 F150 console shifter stuck in park



## CopanoCruisin

This has happened three times in the last several weeks. So far if you keep starting & turning engine off, it eventualy will shift out of park. I got stuck on the Port A ferry last nite for a little bit, with some cars behind me. Anyone have any experience eith this? Thanks for the assistance. Tightlines.....Cc


----------



## bobbyoshay

you can take off the lid (more like housing) and manually make it shift until you can get the correct piece and it fixed correctly

i cant remember if it is a lever or a button that you will need to push though....its located near the base of the shifter though


----------



## gjhamiltom

Also I am not 100% sure but there should be a switch on the brake pedal that will allow it to come out of park when the pedal is pressed. You can wiggle the wires on it see if that will get it to work. Maybe the shift interlock switch is bad.


----------



## goodwood

Wish I could help. F150online.com usually has a lot of answers I need to fix my truck.


----------



## canam502

wires at brakelite switch conector brake all the time on these when it wont shift have someone check for brakelites working.if you turn the key just a little before dash lites come on should be able to move shifter to neutral to start the engine


----------



## peterekr

*Sticking shifter.*

Brake switch controls release switch in console where your shifter is. Most comman problem seen is soft drinks containing sugar beeing spilt into console, thereby causing plunger in release switch to stick. You can most time open up the console and spray a small amount of water on the plunger and work the switch by pressing the brake pedal multiple times until it frees up. Should this not be the case the release switch may be getting weak. If so, purchase on from dealer and replace.


----------



## carryyourbooks

gjhamiltom said:


> Also I am not 100% sure but there should be a switch on the brake pedal that will allow it to come out of park when the pedal is pressed. You can wiggle the wires on it see if that will get it to work. Maybe the shift interlock switch is bad.


i think you are right gjhamilton. when i had my 2005, i had to replace it twice. not due to shifting problems, but due to brake lights that quit working and cruise control not working. they are all tied together in this switch. this switch operates a contactor with several functions at once including the brake lights, cruise control, and shifter release. next time tap your brake pedal several times instead of starting and restarting. the contacts in the contactor is having trouble. these brake switches are terrible for 2004-2008 yr models. i think they cost around $30 and are easy to replace. you can see them on your brake pedal if you look under there. they will have a wire harness to them that you can unplug.


----------



## CopanoCruisin

Thanks for the info guys. I will get it checked out. as far as my wife is concerned, it's new truck time. Jeeez, it oughta be nice, heck she doesn't even have a job! LOL


----------



## carryyourbooks

CopanoCruisin said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I will get it checked out. as far as my wife is concerned, it's new truck time. Jeeez, it oughta be nice, heck she doesn't even have a job! LOL


not sure if you need it, but my brother sammy lives in richmond and is a ford mechanic. you can reach him at 281-755-7692. he gives free advice if needed.


----------

